
Bernie Sanders rivals Clinton in fundraising - forkandwait
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/02/us/politics/bernie-sanders-election-campaign.html
======
misterbishop
The Democratic Party is showing its true colors in their handling of Sanders
and their ridiculous debate schedule.

By all measures, Sanders is a REAL candidate. He's got more support and more
money than most of the jokers on the Republican side who are getting
respectful treatment from their party and the press.

Yet Debbie Wasserman Schultz and other party insiders are doing their best to
exclude the IA/NH front-runner from getting his message out to Democratic
voters.

~~~
chimeracoder
> He's got more support and more money than most of the jokers on the
> Republican side who are getting respectful treatment from their party and
> the press.

This doesn't mean much in itself. He's one of three candidates, compared to
~15 Republican candidates. It's almost mathematically certain that two of the
three Democratic candidates will have more support that 'most of' the
Republicans, regardless of their ideology.

It would be meaningful if he _didn 't_ have that level of support, given that
there are only two other choices (and that practically nobody has even heard
of one of the other two).

~~~
dragonwriter
> He's one of three candidates

Pretty sure that's _six_ declared candidates: Clinton, Sanders, O'Malley,
Chaffee, Webb and Lessig.

------
happyscrappy
Nobody wants to see or hear from Hillary Clinton. It is hard to run for
President like that, regardless of the Democratic Party's nod that it is her
turn. They decided that is was John Kerry's turn and we got four more years of
Bush.

